# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Ndihmë rreth Nazizmit dhe L&D e Njëriut.

## BlooD_VenoM

Përshëndetje ! 
Më duhet ndihmë mbi temën :

*Si i ndalonte Nazizmi të drejtat dhe liritë e njëriut ?*

Sa më shumë faqje,qofshin ato në Anglisht,pasi do seleksionohen.
Kërkova në google,po nuk gjeta saktësisht atë që doja,pra diku që të thuhej: 
KËTË E LEJONTE,KËTË JO !,dhe një përshkrim mbi të.

Faleminderit paraprakisht.

----------


## xfiles

Nga doli kjo?

E ke te detyrueshme ta besh kete lloj detyre?

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

> Nga doli kjo?
> 
> E ke te detyrueshme ta besh kete lloj detyre?


Fatkeqsisht.... *PO !*
 :i terbuar:

----------


## xfiles

Kush paska qene ai i zgjuari se po e takova do ia them nja dy llafe.

Po sa faqe duhet te shkruash keshtu?

Se mund edhe ti biesh shkurt se pothuajse çdo diktature ka pak a shume te njejtat karakterisitka per ndalimin e lirse se fjales.

Do perpiqem te gjej ndonje gje.

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Duhet për detyrë kursi në Shkollë të Lartë.

----------


## xfiles

Po ti ca pune ke me shkollen e larte?

hidhi nje sy kesaj
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Censorship_in_Germany

por do shtoja qe te drejtat e njeriut dhe liria e shprehjes nuk jane konkrete ne asnje lloj sistemi, sepse çdo sistem ka nje censure kunder cdo ideje qe cenon vete sistemin, si dhe nuk respekton asnje lloj te drejte te njeriut nese cenohet integriteti i atij sistemi.

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

> Po ti ca pune ke me shkollen e larte?
> 
> hidhi nje sy kesaj
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Censorship_in_Germany
> 
> por do shtoja qe te drejtat e njeriut dhe liria e shprehjes nuk jane konkrete ne asnje lloj sistemi, sepse çdo sistem ka nje censure kunder cdo ideje qe cenon vete sistemin, si dhe nuk respekton asnje lloj te drejte te njeriut nese cenohet integriteti i atij sistemi.


Dakord jam,po e dua për burokracitë normale të shkollës ku do ti bëhet 'ysmeti' notës sepse nuk është debat forumi,prandaj po them.

----------

